# By Terry



## Ingenue (Aug 4, 2010)

I searched the site and can't seem to find a discussion about this brand. Have any of you guys used this:






The foundation is AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a huge fan of Armani's Luminous Silk foundation... and this stuff blows Armani out of the water! Its the way the foundation sets... it literally looks like skin. And it's weightless.

Not a cheap brand... my goodness. But I really like the foundation and the lip glosses. I haven't convinced myself to drop 78.00 on the 24K lip balm just yet...
But the lovely girl at Space NK made me a sample.

I really like this line. I want more!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've played with their testers and own one of the Blush Veloutes (cream blushes), their formulas are divine. But I agree - really pricy!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, the prices just hurt my feelings.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The salesgirl rang me up and I had to hold onto the counter for support!

But I have to be honest, I LOVE this foundation. I don't want to love it... but it's just GORGEOUS!

I'll pass on the 78.00 lip balm (not gloss... BALM) though. My goodness. And I haven't even looked in the direction of the blushes.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2010)

This is a lovely, luxurious brand - I believe the founder of this line is the one who originally formulated YSL's Touche Eclat.

The prices, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just not something I can afford to purchase at the moment.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_This is a lovely, luxurious brand - I believe the founder of this line is the one who originally formulated YSL's Touche Eclat.

The prices, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just not something I can afford to purchase at the moment._

 
I have to purchase things VERY.SLOWLY with this brand... like one at a time. I just got the liquid blush in coral. It's DIVINE. I love this brand, but the prices will DESTROY your wallet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Bronze Opulent is unmatched. Her products do actually take care of skin. I wore it yesterday and people kept talking about how good my skin looked. I swear that when I took it off last night, my skin was in better condition than when I put it on.

I have a great consultant who walks me through what products are worth the money, and what to pass on. Her powder blushes and shadows are comparable to cheaper brands. They're really pigmented, but so is Josie Maran and NARS and even Chanel... and at a fraction of the price. I LOVE her lip glosses, but a lot of them are as pigmented as Rock & Republic. She has an orange gloss that looks JUST lot Hot Sauce. Hers is 44.00... R&R is $28.

I treat myself once a month to 6 weeks. That's all my account will allow.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 17, 2011)

I need to revive this thread because this makeup line continues to blow me out of the water. Ignoring the price point for a second... The Summer 2011 collection is amazing. Simply amazing. I had to get the blush in Beach Bomb (despite the $70 price tag)... I HAD to. It is the perfect coral shade without going garish or shimmery on pale skin. Makes darker skin tones just GLOW.





  	If you could only get just one thing from this collection, get the blush. Totally worth it.





  	And before ya'll start fussing, some of you shelled out $65 for the Series G Blush from Guerlain (which basically was a shimmer pink blush)... you know you did! So Hmph.


----------



## afulton (Jun 17, 2011)

It sounds good enough to check it out. Where can you buy it?


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 17, 2011)

Space NK, Barneys, Bloomingdales, and I think you can get it directly off the By Terry website (I think). I get mine from Space NK because of the N.Dulge Incentives ($10 off for every $100 you spend). It helps with the pricer items.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 17, 2011)

afulton said:


> It sounds good enough to check it out. Where can you buy it?


 
	She said Space NK. As far as I know in our area the only Space NK shop is in the Aventura Bloomingdale's. I've purchased Vincent Longo from there as well as seen Lime Crime. I should be going there tonight or tomorrow. I'll let you know if I see it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2011)

I went to Aventura Mall yesterday and they do have a Space NK boutique in Bloomingdale's. I was on my way to a movie so I saw that they did indeed have By Terry but couldnt stop long enough to swatch anything.


----------



## afulton (Jun 18, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to Aventura Mall yesterday and they do have a Space NK boutique in Bloomingdale's. I was on my way to a movie so I saw that they did indeed have By Terry but couldnt stop long enough to swatch anything.



 	I was just at Aventura Mall on Thursday.  Looks like I have to visit again.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## afulton (Jun 18, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Space NK, Barneys, Bloomingdales, and I think you can get it directly off the By Terry website (I think). I get mine from Space NK because of the N.Dulge Incentives ($10 off for every $100 you spend). It helps with the pricer items.


  	Do you happen to have any "looks" with By Terry on your blog?  BTW, I love your blog.  I would love to see this brand on a WOC.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## afulton (Jun 18, 2011)

@Ingenue,
  	I just checked out your blog.  Now I have to go see By Terry in person.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the introduction to this brand.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for checking out the blog! By Terry is seriously one of my favorite luxury brands. I have to go slow with the purchases (I intend to go back for the lip tint very soon), but each and every purchase is worth it!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2011)

I reviewed the new Aqua Tint on my blog...



	It's not as pricey as most of the brand's items... 30.00 a pop. Roughly the same price as a Chanel lipstick...
  (Incredibly belated edit to remove link. -shellygrrl)


----------



## Teger (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok so what do y'all think of this brand?   I bought the Baume de rose because of all the hype... It's OK.  Was intrigued by the cellularose line.. Awaiting the 3 blushes and the CC Lumi Serum in Apricot Glow. Anyone tried these? And it looks like for summer she will release a line of waterproof eyeshadow pencils (that are not ombré blackstars)


----------



## fleur de lis (Mar 26, 2014)

I really like her Covert Expert foundation, and the eyebrow mascara which is unlike anything else I've tried. It's really quite pigmented, but perfect for defining your brows without filling them in too much (which I don't need on a day to day basis). I have an eyeliner of hers which is pretty good, nice and creamy and a lovely bright blue colour, but I feel it was pretty expensive for what it was, as it's not anything too special.


----------



## afulton (Mar 26, 2014)

I only have one product from this brand.  I have the d'ombre blackstar shadow pencil in bronze moon.  So far, I am loving it.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2014)

I've really been wanting to try the BT lipsticks- the full coverage ones in particular. There seems to be a really nice selection of bold colours, which suits me just fine.


----------



## katred (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone heard about this beauty ?  http://instagram.com/p/sM_XN9qJlo/  Credit to Instagram user beautygypsy


----------



## boschicka (Aug 30, 2014)

katred said:


> Credit to Instagram user beautygypsy


This is being sold on b-glowing and they're offering 20% off for Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried the ombre black star in misty rock?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2015)

Eye designer palette in smoky nudes.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 14, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Has anyone tried the ombre black star in misty rock?


  I have most of the shades for Blackstar and love them. Misty Rock is a gorgeous color, and I believe one of the more popular ones in this line. It does tend to look a bit different on different people though. Part of the beauty of it, I guess.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 14, 2015)

any  by terry must haves? I am curious about the brand but have never even see or tried anything in person


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> any  by terry must haves? I am curious about the brand but have never even see or tried anything in person


 
  Baume de Rose. The clear one saved my lips, and the tinted ones are lovely.


----------



## Antigone (Jun 14, 2015)

I was playing with their liquid highlighter last week, the rose pink one. It's gorgeous but oh so pricey!


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> any  by terry must haves? I am curious about the brand but have never even see or tried anything in person


  I've heard great things about the blushes but at $70 a pop... I haven't taken the plunge just yet lol.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 15, 2015)

Blackstar is addictive!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> any  by terry must haves? I am curious about the brand but have never even see or tried anything in person


  I can't be without the Terrybly Densillis concealer. It is unlike anything else and so worth the money - especially if you can snag it for 20% off on beauty.com.   I also love the ombré blackstar in bronze moon. It's the only one I have, but I would like to try others.   My only other product from the brand is a hyaluronic sheet rouge in Baby Bloom. I like it and don't regret the purchase, but I'm not sure if I would buy again yet. I wouldn't buy it without a discount.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 16, 2015)

I tried Terrybly in Carnal Attraction. Felt nothing of the sort.

  Reminded me of MAC Rebel and one of the Ellis Faas ones.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 17, 2015)

I picked up the new duo Aqua Tints today.  Boy are they tiny.  Especially compared to last year's Aqua tints.  I loved last year's so I had to get these.  They do have the shimmer on the bottom.  I haven't seen much info on these and the few pics I saw didn't show any shimmer.  If you don't know the product, it is a lip stain but now ok for the cheeks ( I don't remember this claim from last year) but it is a stain  that wears as a plain shade or shaken and comes out shimmery like two finishes in one.


----------

